# Turning over a new leaf...



## maherwoman (May 31, 2009)

I don't know...I just feel like posting this.

Moving here to Edmonton has really been a wonderful experience for us. We had the most awesome drive we could ask for, experienced really wonderful things on our trek here, really enjoyed the whole thing. I have people tell me, "Wow...that was a big move! What a tough decision to have to make!" And I really don't understand it!

You have to understand...I first heard about Canada from my mother when I was fourteen, so about fifteen years ago, and have wanted to live here ever since. Then I met Danny, Mr. Canadian, and got all excited that I might move here eventually...only to discover that he didn't WANT to move here, really. LOL!

Then things got more and more difficult for us in California, and we sat down and realized that at about the same moment, we both decided we needed to leave the state, possibly even the country. The two tough things about the decision to move here: leaving an easy, three-hour drive to see my dad, and going against a decision to move me to someone I consider my best friend. Other than that, it really wasn't tough at all! It was more exciting than scary!

And now we're here...and although things can be tough at times (we're living in close quarters, and at times you wind up too close for comfort, lol), it's still a THOUSAND times better than the life we'd been leading.

I can't quite put into words how difficult that time period was for us. We were living almost moment to moment, broke with no food, not even a microwave in the room, so we had to eat expensive fast food all the time. We were constantly worried about running out of money and having to live in the car (which would've facilitated an immediate need to rehome the animals, just because we wouldn't have all fit in the 4Runner). It was really this constant worry about surviving. I can't describe the stress level we had.

We did what we could to keep things happier than they could be. We got out of the "house" as often as possible so we didn't go stir crazy. I was spending four hours a day walking about two miles to and from a bus stop to go pick Em up from school. Part of that time, I was riding a bike instead of walking...which meant I had to lift my bike (and half the time both of our bikes) onto the bus bike rack. Anyone that's done this, knows how difficult it can be.

At any rate, we were having a REALLY hard time...and it was a serious test of our relationship as a family as a whole. BUT...we just forged ahead because we could feel that better days were ahead, and that eventually we would look back on the time, and would forever relish not having to live that way anymore. It's caused in us the ability to appreciate life more than probably most people.

So, here I am...and it's about 63F outside, and I'm cold. And I'm LOVING IT!! I wake up, and look outside to see pine trees and green grass, and open the window to smell fresh air. I go outside to see a vast array of birds and general wildlife (saw a wild bun last night right in our apartment complex!). It's truly wonderful. 

I feel like all my dreams finally came true.

And now, to continue our quest for having another child...

And to continue building our family...because you guys know that four's just not enough for me, lol!! (I still plan on flying our Elvis home from Jesse's...and I plan on trying to adopt from the shelter nearby, or continue on with rescuing. Gotta get our babies back into their beautiful palaces first, and get good income going...but I have plans! ) 

It's really wonderful...finally being able to *relax *after YEARS of stress...and months of immense stress.

Hugs to everyone,

Rosie*


----------



## JadeIcing (May 31, 2009)

Go to the last page. Edmonton Humane Society


----------



## polly (May 31, 2009)

cngrats Rosie  Glad you feel settled


----------



## maherwoman (May 31, 2009)

Dang it, Ali!! *sigh*

Thank you, Polly...it's wonderful!!


----------



## JadeIcing (May 31, 2009)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Dang it, Ali!! *sigh*
> 
> Thank you, Polly...it's wonderful!!


They always have plenty of bunnies!


----------



## Maureen Las (May 31, 2009)

That description has made me want to move there also!!! 

I'm glad that your life is working out well, Rosie and that the move is over..
Maureen


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 31, 2009)

Rosie, I'm so glad things are better for you guys! It sounds wonderful. Having real happiness is something everyone should have, but it seems to be rather hard to come by, which makes it even more special. So congratulations!


----------



## maherwoman (May 31, 2009)

Thank you, you guys. 

Went by the Edmonton Humane Society, which I'll say more about in the other thread in Rescue Me...

And promptly upon seeing a Trixie bunny, realized that I'm nowhere near ready to adopt another. I think it'll be several months before I am. I broke down in tears, right there in the middle of the shelter, seeing two bunnies that looked stunningly like my girl. It was just too much.

I did get to see Canada bunny, though...and what a gorgeous boy! I hope he's there by the time we're ready to adopt!!


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 7, 2009)

Oh my goodness...what a great night in Bunnyland.

Stan was so sweet, and brought us a few bunches of bananas (along with hay and some bean sprouts), and tonight, I cut up a banana so that they each got two slices (this is the second time I've given them banana in some time, so slow and steady wins the race). I took each food bowl, put their food in, put the slices so they were leaning against the inside of the bowl, and sprinkled oats on the bananas. 

OH MY GOODNESS!! I just about got mauled by each of them as I handed them their bowls. All but Maisie, who won't eat such things until we're asleep. She looked at the bowl disappointed...because, you see, Maisie doesn't have a problem eating her regular FOOD in front of people. It's just the TREATS she has issues with. LOL!!

Oh man...such spoiled bunnies!! I LOVE IT!! 



Edited to add: I'm going to ask that this be turned into a Bunny Blog. I haven't had one in so long, and with all the new changes and wonderful things happening, I think it's perfect to have as a blog!


----------



## xKuchiki (Jun 7, 2009)

congratulations! I have been to Edmonton once and it is really nice; taking hikes there is absolutely breathtaking, I can assure you!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 7, 2009)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Edited to add: I'm going to ask that this be turned into a Bunny Blog. I haven't had one in so long, and with all the new changes and wonderful things happening, I think it's perfect to have as a blog!


Ok just let me know if you want the same title.


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks, Ali! 

How about the subtitle saying "Maher Warren 2009"?

I like the main title, though.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 7, 2009)

changed


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 7, 2009)

Thank you, Minda!


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 7, 2009)

What a great day! A wonderful friend brought us over some steaks and baked potatoes, as well as some yummy oranges and some soda. So we're going to cook them all (except for the oranges and pop, lol) for dinner tonight! 

We're planning on attending the Josephburg Chicken Supper on the 10th, so that oughta be fun. I'll be calling them tomorrow to see if we can still get in. 

Stan's going to be there, and there'll be some rabbits being shown, as well as rabbit hopping, etc. 

Fun times!!


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 9, 2009)

Been having a bit of a rough time lately.

It's really close quarters here, and one of the roommates is particularly difficult to get along with. He's a grumpy ol' guy that was a professional chef for some twenty years, and there are times that he and I really butt heads...both in and outside the kitchen.

We're now planning on moving into our own place as soon as we can afford it, as the roommate I like to call Mr. Grumpy Chef makes life just a bit more difficult than I'm willing to tolerate in my day-to-day life.

Being in the kitchen reminds me of the things I've lost, and now that we've been here a month, I find that I'm relaxing more and more, and gradually dealing with the great losses we've experienced in the past eight months. Right now, I find myself dealing with material loss...our things that were lost due to not being able to pay the storage bill. When I cook, I have to use others' tools and pots and pans and stove...the list just seems to go on. I really miss my kitchen. It was a place that I used to express myself creatively, and I'm one that greatly enjoys providing meals for my family...so the kitchen means a lot to me. I miss my beautiful purple dishes, my perfect cooking utensils, my stainless steel pots and pans (my FIL uses nonstick, which I'm REALLY not used to...it's a whole other world, both in cooking with them and cleaning them). We found my apron in our things...which is odd. I'm not sure why we had it with us in the motel room. But it was wonderful to be able to wear again. 

I swear, living with Mr. Grumpy Chef is like living with a very grumpy, competitive, and territorial woman. It's very odd...he's very emotional and finicky. And I find that he's more than willing to talk to my FIL about something he's irked with me about, but won't TOUCH the idea of talking to me directly. Kinda frustrating...but I deal with it. 

I just tell myself...it's better than that horrible motel room. We've got full tummies and a safe, stable place to live. We don't have to worry that we won't have the money to pay for the $250/week rent...and my FIL isn't going to kick us out. 

I just...miss the life I had. I'd finally gotten my kitchen mostly stocked with the utensils and dishes and such that I loved, and my house had lavendar walls, with just the right drapes. Nothing was expensive...but it was mine, and it was just how I wanted it. That's tough to let go of.

Other than that, I do very much enjoy being able to go outside, and breathe nice, cool air into my lungs. I love seeing a beautiful blue sky, and experiencing the wonderful people around me. I love that people care about each other so much here, that if you accidentally park on the wrong side of a one-way street, they'll let you know. It's really wonderful here...and I don't regret one moment of living here. I feel like I'm finally where I belong.

I might miss having my own space, but here we'll actually be able to have it again...whereas I just didn't see it happening in LA. I miss my dad...but I do have family here. AND...I can call him anytime I like, and I write him emails at least once a week.

Things will improve...it's just a difficult road getting there.


----------



## BlueGiants (Jun 9, 2009)

:hug: :hug:


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 9, 2009)

Thank you so much, Cathy! 

At least, at the end of the day, I can say I've got amazing friends and people that care about me.  I take heart in every single friendship.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 9, 2009)

How bout I kick Mr. Grumpy Chef? :nasty:


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 9, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> How bout I kick Mr. Grumpy Chef? :nasty:


LOL...I might take ya up on that one! :grumpy:


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 10, 2009)

I thought I would take a minute to post some pictures I've had in my camera for some time. 

First: *Adventures in the Park*


Basic picture of the park:







Something neat we've noticed around here. They put holes in fences big enough for kids to duck through, so they can just come on into the park.






My beautiful girl:






Interesting version of a see-saw at the park:






A really pretty lake down the street:






Em racing down the hill on her bike:






Em and her friend, Jordan:






An incoming storm one day:






We went away, into a soccer field to play ball, and when we came back to the swings, we noticed some footy prints:






I had a suspect:






I tried to get some pictures of us as a family. Hard to do if you warn Danny too much!
















FINALLY!!






"Dadddyyyy!!!"











WOOHOO!!






And a pretty sunset picture.






Up next...some pictures of the house!


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 10, 2009)

Here are some pictures of the house we're going to move into soon...

Caught Danny's dad in this one:






Lefthand side of the livingroom:






Other photos of the livingroom:











Our bathroom:






And the bunny the couple currently living there has, Martin:






Later on...pictures I've taken of Edmonton!


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 10, 2009)

Aw your family is so cute, they house looks lovely, congrats on the move!


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 10, 2009)

Aww...thank you, Gracie!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 10, 2009)

Awesome looking house! It's funny that the people living there now have a bunny.


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 10, 2009)

Patti...I thought that was funny, too! Felt like karma.  Martin was very sweet...he let us pet him as long as we wanted. 

Yeah, the pictures are just our section of the house. Didn't even take a picture of Em's room (what a dork, eh?), but she has her own bedroom down there. The nook you see in the first picture of the living room is where we're going to section the room off to make a bedroom for ourselves.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 10, 2009)

House looks very nice. Any chance you told the people to sign up here so we could meet Martin?


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 10, 2009)

Oh, I told them about the forum, but they didn't seem interested, unfortunately. I wish more people were crazy about bunnies like we are!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 10, 2009)

Yah. It was worth a try.

How are you enjoying Edmonton so far?


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 10, 2009)

Oh, I absolutely LOVE it here! It's GORGEOUS! There's so little land, and so little greenery where we were living in California, that seeing so much farmland is like a dream come true! I feel like I'm finally HOME!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm happy that you love it up here in Canada. I've to Edmonton lots of times but I haven't seen much of it besides the big Mall.

My sister was living there for a few months and said there's a lot more parks there so she could bike to places if she knew the city better. It's a lot different than Saskatoon where we are.


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 11, 2009)

Wanted to post more pictures (and I'm trying to figure out a way to FIX my now-broken pics above, as I handled some badly needed organization in my Photobucket account, and it broke the links).

These are of the West Edmonton Mall, which I believe still holds the record as the largest mall in the world.

Yes, big enough that it actually has a WATER PARK inside:






As well as a hockey/iceskating rink:
















As well as a children's fun section with I think three rollercoasters, 






a pirate's ship:






a swing ride, 






and other things.

We HAD to catch a shot of the giant picnic basket. 






Em's holding her Build A Bear kitty, Comet (she got him for Christmas, which is why he's named after one of the reindeer):






More pictures of Edmonton coming up!


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 11, 2009)

Now for pictures from my outing yesterday! I went to the Josephburg Chicken Supper event in, of course, Josephburg (about 20 mins from where I live).






Who was there:






and






Stan was there with his wife, so I got to hang out with them a little, while gawking at the adorable bunnies!

Keep in mind, this was basically a display to show different rabbit breeds...thus, many of the people there were breeders, and had their buns in wire cages, etc. So, these are basically just transport cages.

These babies had to have only been at most two weeks old, and were SO CUTE!!. Keep in mind, the space between the dividers in this particular cage was about three inches AT MOST (to show how TINY they were):






This was a young litter of a dutch/harlequin mix:






I was partial to this little one:






Some photos of the Hoppers:
















Please excuse the poor photography. It was just the right lighting in there that I couldn't really catch much of anything well.

A Pebbles look-alike!! (This was a boy bun, though.)






An ADORABLE litter of Canadian Plush Lops.






One of the little chinchilla-colored babies was BRAVE and kept coming out and wandering around (under the VERY watchful eye of Mama, of course). They couldn't have been more than a couple weeks old.






A beautiful Thrianta bun:






Em, watching the Hopping demonstration:






And I have to admit...I fell in love with these cuties. They're four weeks old...and that's Emily's hand with the parsley in it:






Em fell in love with this little girl, a broken chestnut Holland Lop:






And this is a magpie Mini-Rex:






Those three buns were so small, they perfectly fit into Em's hands! They were so cute! I kept kneeling down, and they'd come up and sniff and then bump noses with me. It was so adorable!! I fell for the BEW baby you see in the pictures. He was so sweet!  Good thing all three were already spoken for! Not that Danny would've let me bring them home, lol! (No worries, folks...I won't be adopting anymore buns for some time.)


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 11, 2009)

And now for some pictures just of various shots I've gotten of Edmonton.

The Edmonton downtown skyline (got it right this time, hehe). We're about ten minutes from the center of town. You can see the Saskatchewan River that runs through town in this shot.






Another shot of the skyline. You can kinda see the Saskatchewan River here.






View next to the freeway:






Another view from the freeway. Excuse the construction they're doing there.





Thought this was funny.






Dandelions!











I've never seen them this tall!






Beautiful sky here.











An approaching storm. I just love catching shots of the weather.






Sunset






They put square holes in the fences by parks, so the kids can duck in. 






The park we go to. This shot captures about a third of the park. There are parks EVERYWHERE here!


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 11, 2009)

OH! And really quick...I wanted to post a great picture I got of my dad during our last visit with him before we decided to move here.






I really love my dad and am missing him so badly. I'm going to call him in a moment here. I had a rough night, because I had some dreams of him passing away...and my reaction. I hate dreams like that.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 11, 2009)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Stan was there (Josephburg Dinner) with his wife, so I got to hang out with them a little, while gawking at the adorable bunnies!


Here are some of the pictures of Rosieat the Rabbit Display yesterday.


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 11, 2009)

LOL!! You're so sneaky! Danny mentioned on the way home that he thought he saw you sneaking pictures of us. Hehe!!

Looks like a couple we caught the same photo, but at different angles. How neat! 

That was so much fun...

Edited to add: I should mention...that giant stuffy Em's holding is the bunny Stan gave her. She named him Sam, and takes him EVERYWHERE...even sleeps with him at night!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 11, 2009)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Looks like a couple we caught the same photo, but at different angles. How neat!


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh my goodness...could that trio be any cuter? Look at that broken chestnut bun's back legs!! KITTEN CUTENESS!!!

:faint:


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 11, 2009)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> OH! And really quick...I wanted to post a great picture I got of my dad during our last visit with him before we decided to move here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I called my dad a bit ago...turns out that a few days ago (when my feelings of missing him started to get really really strong) he had a car accident. He's pretty much okay. He was driving his humongous Ford F350 (a HUGE diesel pickup), and the person hit him hard enough that it broke one of the truck's axles. As a result, he's now got really bad back pain that he's going to start physical therapy on tomorrow...but overall he's okay.

It was bad enough that he thought he was going to hear that the truck qualified as totaled...but the insurance company said it's not. The ins. company is paying for repairs, and for his medical issues, and they're going to sue the person to be sure they get compensated for everything properly.

It was so hard...I called him and said, "Are you okay?" and he said, "No", and I just started crying. I'm relieved to know that the worry I've been feeling and the dreams I had last night are just from a car accident, and that he's okay...but it was hard to hear this happened, and we're so far away.

He reassured me (because I was crying), and let me know we'll see each other soon...and to hang in there. I just miss him so much. It'd been so nice to live so close to him, and I feel so separate from him now. I feel like I'm a world away. I worry about his health, since he's had a few heart attacks (one that he almost didn't survive), and being so far away scares me.

Just pray for me (or your own personal equivalent). This is so hard for me...I'm on the verge of crying all the time, thinking about how much I miss him.


----------



## Boz (Jun 17, 2009)

Looks like your having a wonderful time in your new home! I agree that little chestnut butt is SOO adorable! 

LOL! I never noticed the little dude running in circles was under "Bunnies". LOL!

And hugs for you and your father. :hug:


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 17, 2009)

Thank you, Boz! We're really enjoying Edmonton...and it's now less than two weeks until our move! YAY! Couldn't come soon enough, either! We're having a time trying to all get along in this tiny place...but we're all hanging on for the move. I can't believe how much easier it is to get a place here!

Thank you for the hugs for me and my dad. He's doing okay...one day at a time. 

And LOL...yeah, I put that there when we still had nine, before we lost six of them, because sometimes it felt like that when we were feeding them, or really doing anything for them! LOL! I really love having that many, though...so I plan on adopting more buns from the local humane society once we're moved and settled in. 

Hugs to you and yours!


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm so frustrated...

Danny getting a job is easier, given that he's already a citizen (and has been all his life), but getting certified for what he wants to do is proving difficult. We can find plenty of information on how to immigrate here, but none for someone that's _returning_. It's hard to see him so discouraged and frustrated and feeling so useless in general. My husband is really only happy when he's working hard...so him being out of work for so long is wearing on him.

Not to mention, though it's only nine days away, moving day can't seem to come fast enough. Mr. Grumpy Chef (one of the roommates) is increasingly difficult to live with, and has started somehow assuming I'm here to meet any demands...as if the woman of the house is there to serve the men. I've got one thing to say if this persists after the move: I'm married to DANNY, and NO ONE ELSE! And, I'll say it just that way, too...if I feel I need to.

At the end of the day, though, I'm beyond happy to be living here in Canada. And I don't regret it a bit. When it comes down to it, things will work out and we knew it would be a difficult start.

I thank goodness that we're living with someone (my FIL) that is willing to help us financially, and is more than willing to do even the little things, like pick up certain foods we like and be sure we've got all the toiletries we like, etc. I'm really enjoying getting to know him.

I miss my dad...but I can call him anytime I want, so at least I can be in contact with him.

I still get to talk to friends and family via various messenger programs, so that's good. 

*sigh* I guess all that to say...I love it here, even if it's difficult getting started.


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 19, 2009)

Just wanted to tie this in with my blog, so everything's together:

I am so angry, I can't even cry...yet


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 20, 2009)

Rosie, I can't say how awesome it is to have you back, I just can't! I love your photos and stories! Thank the Lord that you didn't give up! It just shows he hears you, Ro!

I love and miss you and your fam!


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 20, 2009)

Thank you so much, Hun...I really appreciate it. 

We've been fighting for survival for so long...I'm happy to see things finally getting better for us. It's nice not worrying about food or a place to live. It's nice that his dad is so wonderful and giving. I just can't explain what a difference it is being here. 

I think y'all are going to notice a much more relaxed and happy Rosie!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 20, 2009)

I am glad things are looking up for you!


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 23, 2009)

Patience seems to be the word of the day right now...

I have just a few days before we move into the bigger place (not sure when we'll get the internet up there, but it better be QUICK), and it seems that everyone here is just on everyone else's last nerve. My FIL and I are having a rough time. He's a 56yo effective bachelor (he was married to Danny's mom, but they got divorced some twenty years ago...and he's been a complete bachelor ever since, and that was his only marriage...so there ya go), and hasn't had kids around since Danny was about five, so he's got VERY little patience with children, and seems to think I require education in parenting. I personally resent when people do such things, and have lately been avoiding him like the plague. I went off on him verbally the other night, because he made Emily feel just plain AWFUL...and NO ONE does that to my little girl!! Danny's out with him right now, talking to him to help him understand that (a) I DO NOT require help or education in parenting (he has stated that Em has me "wrapped around her little finger" and when I stated that "NO ONE is okay telling me how to parent my child" he said, "Oh yes I do!" and wouldn't listen to anything else...so I walked out on his words), that (b) he's making his granddaughter feel like crap with his words (in her words, "I feel like I'm viewed as just a 'dumb kid', and I feel like a piece of meat around here...not a real person"). Needless to say, he needs to watch what he says and have sensitivity about what's spoken.

So, today I find myself really angry. He said what he said to her (not to mention the insensitive jerky things he said to me) on Sunday, I cried my eyes out that night, and then confronted him when she was crying her eyes out about it yesterday. Today, he and Danny are out talking about things. Danny's going to remind him (yet again) that Emily is NINE YEARS OLD, and every kid pushes their parents' buttons (comes with the turf), that she's a great kid, has a great heart, is amazing intelligent, and that we've all three been through a lot the past nine months. I don't need his help parenting her. The problems he's seeing right now are only due to the fact that I cannot send Em to her room as a disciplinary action (and haven't been able to for nine months now), so things don't really fully get handled...but we do what we can.

At any rate, I hope the talk between the two of them comes to some fruition, and my FIL learns more about us, and understands a little more where we're coming from about things. One can only hope, right?

As far as everything else...just waiting until Saturday when we can start the move!!  I told Danny that I want us to spend that night sleeping for the first time in our new place, due to our desperate need for our own space. That way, my FIL, if he doesn't want to do the same, can at least sleep in the space here that was once his bedroom, on his bed.

The tough thing: we do not have beds (in other words, mattresses), so we're going to be sleeping on the floor until Danny gets a job and brings home money we can at least buy mattresses with. BUT...it's okay...just having our own space will be WONDERFUL!! Then we'll work on other things, such as a partition to separate our bedroom from the livingroom...buying kitchen items (dishes, pots & pans, etc., which will come from thrift stores at first)...getting a small fridge so we can have some of our own food downstairs with us, etc.

It'll all work out, and I know it. If various things remain difficult even after we move, we'll use the first money Danny brings home to find our own place, even if it's a one bedroom place. Bottom line...things can only improve. 

Hugs to everyone!

Rosie*


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 23, 2009)

Rosie:

I know you probably won't like hearing this, but step back and look at this from your FIL's point of view. He has graciously welcomed you, your daughter, and your rabbits and catsinto his home and is even moving house to accommodate you. Have you considered that perhaps it has turned his life upside down and he is unsure how to deal with the situation. I'm sure it's as difficult for him to adjust to it as it is for you. I can understand your anger at his criticism of you, but consider that he is not used to having small children around. Please just take a deep breath and have more patience.

You have a great attitude and I'm positive that everything will turn around for you. However, as long as your FIL is subsidizing your family and you are living under his roof, you need to appreciate the support you have and keep a positive relationship even though you have to bite your tongue sometimes. Remember that it was you that moved into his house.

I hope you don't hate me for saying these things. I am just giving an impartial point of view. It is a stressful situation, to say the least. Huge hugs from me to you. I said these things as a friend.


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh Patti...I don't hate you in the least...and I don't begrudge anyone their opinion. 

I can see how my post might have given the impression that I wasn't being grateful for being here...and maybe I wasn't at the time, to be honest. It's hard hearing someone tell your daughter that the way she speaks sometimes makes her sound ignorant (when she was mentioning that she asked her friend why Canadians finish sentences with "eh" sometimes). She didn't understand why he said that, and it really hurt...but I know that at the end of the day he didn't mean it as harsh as it came out...he just has days where he doesn't add any sensitivity to his words, or censor his thoughts before they come out. That was one of those days.

It's hard to appreciate being here when you're being made to feel like that...and that's just one example of several that afternoon/evening. 

But...and I want to make this very clear...we HUGELY appreciate living here, and not feeling our very survival constantly threatened. No, it's not the best situation in the world, but we have food, and somewhere to live...and that's better than we've had in the previous eight months before getting here.

To be fair, I do have to mention that my FIL and his roommates had already been looking for a house that size to move into for a month before we even mentioned moving here...but at the same time, moving there will be a grand thing...and I'm immensely thankful for it.

I hope that my past posts show how grateful I am for being here, and how happy I am 95% of the time. It just is difficult with my FIL sometimes, and difficult with one of his roommates sometimes. They both have a rather cynical view of women, so Em and I get targeted with things...which makes my life rather difficult at times.

BUT...I'd take this over not having guaranteed food or shelter ANY day of the week! 

Basically, I was just venting over what I'd experienced that day...but didn't mean for it to sound like I didn't appreciate what I have. My apologies for that.

At the end of the day, Danny talked with his dad, and was able to show him a bit more about us and our previous experiences as a family, so he could understand us better, and understand that it's not that I don't discipline her as much as she should be, but that we don't have any way to do that here. I don't spank my kid silly, I just send her to her room for five or ten minutes (sometimes fifteen if it's warranted) ... and he is more for the spanking and rough discipline aspect of raising kids...so in his eyes, nothing's being done simply because she doesn't really have *her* room to go to, and thus he doesn't see things handling with her like they should. He thought I was letting her get away with things, when really, I had no way to handle things with her properly.

Sometimes we get too close for comfort here...but if there's one thing I can say for my FIL, Danny, Em, and myself...we're more than able to communicate about whatever's bothering us...and we do. I know my FIL has a good heart, but he also has a past, and it doesn't include much of a good view of women in general. So we butt heads occassionally, and I have to remind him that I won't take that kind of treatment sitting down, and then things are fine for a while, lol.

One thing Danny said to me before we moved here, "You're going to have to stand your ground with him because he will bulldoze you if he sees he can." And he couldn't have been more accurate. I have to assert my own personal mental strength with him almost constantly, or I feel run over. I am learning to not let his words bother me as much...the other night being an obvious exception, and only because I saw how his words affected Emily. Danny had tried to talk to him about it that night, but he wasn't in any mood to listen to how he'd affected her...so he had to try again the next day.

Anyway, there ya go. Things are and will be fine. I just have to maintain my own position on things with him and remind him that I'm a person, too...and a strong person at that...and that's what he respects. 

Hugs!

Rosie*


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 24, 2009)

ssd:You don't tell a child they sound ignorant. Just adults. *hugs to Em*


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 24, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> ssd:You don't tell a child they sound ignorant. Just adults. *hugs to Em*


That was my thought on it...it really hurt her to have someone say that to her. She's the most intelligent kid I've ever known! She's NINE...she's SUPPOSED to ask questions! I've always taught her that she should feel the freedom to communicate anytime she feels the need to. Yes, sometimes I hear things that I would rather not...but at the same time, keeping the communication open with her is more important.

I wish my FIL wouldn't have days like that. He can be a real gem of a man, if he watches how he says things. I've had a really great time getting to know him, hearing about his past, his life growing up, seeing what he likes to do (he can sit for hours at his computer reading online books). He and I usually get along great...but it's those days, the days where he turns into a callous jerk, that really ruin things for me for a bit. Then he's himself again, and things are okay between us (like 
yesterday). It's odd being so back and forth with someone...to hear how much they love you one day, and the next having him say things I wouldn't think someone that'd professed love would say. Makes me miss my dad something awful.

Anyway, I hope what I said makes sense, and ties things together better...


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm glad you're in a better frame of mind today. Stay strong - everything will work out for you. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 27, 2009)

Well, guys...the big move to the big house is tomorrow!! YAY!!

That's the good news. 

The bad news...we won't have internet again until the 5th. :grumpy:

BUT...we'll be busy doing things anyway, so it won't be the end of the world, I guess..


Hugs to everyone!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm happy your move is tomorrow  Hope you enjoy the new place. 
I'm sad 'cause now I wont be able to talk to you for a while


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 27, 2009)

Sneak down to the library!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 27, 2009)

You need a library membership to get access to the computers. If you explain your financial situation, they might forgo the membership fees.

Pm your phone number in case I call.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 12, 2009)

:bump we need an update


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh my goodness, you're right! I haven't updated how things are! LOL...

Well, we're all moved in and things are mostly put away. They're put away for us, mostly put away for the others in the household. I've worked long and hard to put together the kitchen, and have claimed it as my favorite area of the household. My FIL has officially deemed it my kitchen, and has let everyone know that because I took all the time to unpack things for it, it's now my room. 

Mr. Grumpy Chef has been slightly aggressive since moving here, but it's much easier to handle, because I can just come downstairs to our "cave" and let it roll off my back. We've got the computer and TV set up down here, so we don't have to really leave unless we're hungry. We're enjoying that. 

Things are much better with my FIL. Each having our own space has really gone a long way to handle anything that'd bothered us before. We've had a couple disagreements, but handled them with ease, so it's okay.

Right now, we're working hard (or I should say, Danny's working hard) to get the money to get the various things we need to be able to rebuild the bunnies' cages. 

I've moved Maisie into the biggest carrier (she was starting to get stressed, so I figured she could use the space...it's a carrier that you could fit a med/lg dog into) and Fiver has the next size down, as he's our biggest bun. They're doing really well, though. 

Teddy's become rather adventurous...he's out his door the second I open it to feed him, and I let him wander around (following to be sure he doesn't get near wires or anything that could harm him). He's really enjoying his little jaunts. 

Let's see...what else...

Em and I haven't yet explored the parks in the area...we've been enjoying our place so much, and she's been really happy to have a backyard to play in.  But, we anticipate doing so in probably the next week (or the following one, since it's supposed to get quite warm this week).

Danny's been working really hard. He gets up at about 4am everyday, doing temporary labor work for various companies (through a temporary work agency). It stresses him to not be doing electrical work, but he's also happy to be able to provide for us. Something nice...for the first time, we've figured out how to make him a workday lunch, so I've been really enjoying providing that for him everyday. He loves it, too, because he gets a little special thing from me everyday. 

I've been loving the kitchen and how much bigger it is...plus the fact that it's open to the dining area, so I can talk to my FIL while I'm cooking, and Em can come up and sit at the table with him. We're all nice and chilled out, much less stressed than we were all cramped in that apartment. So we're really enjoying getting to know one another (my FIL, Em, and me).

The kitties are SO HAPPY, too! I swear all I hear from them is purring anymore. Sunny has really been thanking me A LOT for being here...purrs and rubbing on my legs and arms CONSTANTLY. It's so cute!! And it's SO NICE to see them so happy!! 

So, things are getting better...one day at a time. Add to the mix the fact that we learned that Danny's technically a first year apprentice now, which means he can get a job as something other than a "starter" and make more money...and we're doing really great!!! 

Hugs to all!

Rosie*


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 13, 2009)

Sounds like everything has gone really well with the move


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 13, 2009)

GOOD NEWS!!!

Danny got offered a job with the company he's been doing temporary work with...for twice as much as the temp agency has been paying him!! 

So, I said, "TAKE THE JOB!!"

This will allow us MUCH more freedom, financially, and allow us to handle SO MUCH MORE!! 

YAYYYY!!!!


----------



## Flashy (Jul 13, 2009)

That's fantastic!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 13, 2009)

That's awesome Rosie.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 13, 2009)

Great news Rosie. Are you going to eventually look for a job? That may do you good to just getting out being with other people. I know it's done the world of good for me.

Susan


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 14, 2009)

It's been rather festive around here lately...lol!

So, as background, my FIL has a roommate that's been with him since about six months before we arrived. He's a 64yo man that had been a chef for around 22yrs (which he takes great pride in reminding us daily). Right now, he's doing construction work (concrete stairs).

When we first moved in with my FIL, I was told that Mr. Grumpy Chef (the nickname I've taken to giving him, but not to his face, lol) had been friends with my FIL for some twenty years and was worth his salt. So, I decided to trust my FIL (not a bad thing to do) about him and, like I do with anyone, set out with an open mind to get to know him.

Pretty much immediately, it became obvious to me that this man has issues with women...as in, thinks less of them than men. He wouldn't talk directly to me, but would answer my questions to Danny. The only time he would talk to me was to offer to "teach me how to cook" (even though at the time, he didn't know if I knew how to or not...he just assumed) and once I *had* cooked for everyone, to tell me that my cooking was awful (even though I was hearing the moans of food enjoyment from my FIL and my family at the same time). He's made it clear he doesn't think I can cook worth beans, and now views me as his "sous chef" (in his eyes, this means I'm someone he can shove around and berate and give jobs to do in the kitchen...not something I'm willing to be). 

Now, take into account, this is a man that was a professional chef for 22 years (hey, if I have to hear it constantly, so do you, lol)...so he knows his stuff in the kitchen. He ran a professional kitchen staff, and has served anywhere from 10 to thousands of people at a time. Apparently, he cooks a mean chicken cor de bleu and likes to tell me he can show me how to dice an onion or make this or that (things I've proven I can do, and have done several times since being here) because I'm not doing it right in his eyes, or fast enough for his taste.

Now, something I should point out...this sounds like he's just trying to help and offer his knowledge...but it's not advice given in good spirit (something he's even admitted). In his eyes, anyone that knows less than him (which is just about everyone) isn't worth poop...and he's not afraid to let them know. I'd not even known the man a few days, he asked me to make him a sandwich, which at the time was fine with me. Danny wound up having to make it due to a situation I needed to handle with Em, and Mr. Grumpy Chef told me I was a horrible cook because I didn't "slather" the mustard just right (he didn't know Danny'd made it until I mentioned it). 

Needless to say, this kinda set the tone for things, and showed me a lot about the man. I hadn't yet cooked him a meal, and he'd already decided my place in the kitchen before even seeing what I could do.

Now, I don't consider myself a first-rate chef, or by any means a professional one. I've had to teach myself how to cook and prepare meals by watching Food Network (my mom didn't want to take the time to teach me like I am with Em, so I wound up clueless when I moved out on my own), and have learned a great deal on my own. Danny and I have discovered I have a good talent for combining flavors, and we've really been enjoying the things I've made. Never have I heard a single complaint until meeting Mr. Grumpy Chef, and that was because of a SANDWICH. I had never before heard that I was a "horrible chef" by anyone...in fact, I've been told the opposite, that I have a true talent in the kitchen, and have heard more often than not that I should consider becoming a chef because I would make a killing at it.

So, this is a situation that has been building for some time...up and down...gets stressful then cools down for a bit. For instance, I was making pot roast the other day, and right in the middle of its cooking, Mr. Grumpy Chef started yelling, "Get that roast out of the oven!! It's done!! DO IT!!" He was demanding that I take my roast out...and Danny and I both knew it was only about halfway done. (We like to cook it until it's falling apart.) So, Danny replied, "It's not done. It still has at least another hour or two to cook." To this, Mr. Grumpy Chef started YELLING that it was done, and that we'd better listen to him...that he bought the meat, and thus we had better do what we say!! All of a sudden, this man was trying to tell us what to do, without any provocation or need. 

Danny's dad even had to get involved to tell him to shut the heck up, that we were on top of it, and that if he wanted to cook dinner, he'd better just get in the kitchen and COOK already (my FIL's made mention that he doesn't understand why Mr. Grumpy Chef isn't cooking anymore...and I think it's because he expects the WOMAN of the house to cook for him), and that if someone else was cooking, he'd better just stay out of it and let them cook. 

I've taken the time to try to talk to him many times now, and we seem to come to an agreement, but then things happen again just like the conversation never took place. Time and time again, over and over again...the same things. 

This situation, in varying forms, has taken place many times now...and culminated a couple nights ago.

Mr. Grumpy Chef had never cleared his things out of his old place, a house he'd been renting that was about an hour from here. So, the other day (I believe Saturday), he and the other roommate went down and got his things, which included lots of kitchen things (of course).

Danny, Em, and I woke up and came upstairs to the kitchen counters being FULL of his things...which wasn't a huge deal, except that I had to cook a meal for us, and needed the counter space. So, to be nice, I started clearing things away, making space for them in the cupboards, noticing how filthy things were (for instance, one of the items was a deep-fryer that still had oil in it...keeping in mind that he'd not been back to the place in about eight or nine months, and that the power in his place had been off for at least a month...it was FILTHY), and I had in mind that I would clean them when I could and definitely before they got used at all.

While I was putting these things away, Mr. Grumpy Chef started getting rather loud in the voice, saying "you'd better clean those before you put them away!!" To which, I replied, "I'm going to have to clean them later...I need to cook breakfast for my family right now." And he wouldn't let up, just kept getting louder. Danny was standing right there, and finally things got bad enough that he said, "HEY! Let her make breakfast for her family! Back off!!" Mr. Grumpy Chef tried to assert that we've "eaten thousands of dollars of groceries" that he'd bought (when we rarely eat the food he buys because of this attitude, and he's not spent even close to that amount, we've tallied), so we'd better "just do what he says" and take his orders.

Without going too much into it (I don't want anyone to worry...things got a bit physical between them, but it was necessary, and didn't get bad at all...no one got hit, or anything), I think things got handled to a large degree, and the situation showed my FIL that it might be time that Mr. Grumpy Chef find his own place. He's been treating me and mine horribly for most of the time we've been here, despite the many times we've talked to him and an agreement seemed to take place.

When we all moved into this house, my FIL made a huge point of letting Mr. Grumpy Chef know that this kitchen here is MY kitchen, since I took a great amount of time to unpack the kitchen things, organize and put them away, and took the time to ask my FIL the whole time where things should go, and did he like it this way or that (it was his stuff I was unpacking...Mr. Grumpy Chef didn't have anything here at the time). My FIL also let Mr. Grumpy Chef know that he wasn't allowed to boss me around anymore, and that I am NOT his sous chef, and told me not to take orders from him. He said, "you'd better ask her real nicely where things are, and listen to the rules she puts down here" because he wanted to be sure I wasn't pushed around anymore. 

I think Mr. Grumpy Chef will probably be moving out soon, and if he doesn't do so on his own, my FIL is coming to the conclusion that he might have to tell him to leave. He's not being a friend anymore, something that my FIL is upset about. Sometimes people change...and in Mr. Grumpy Chef's case, he just can't seem to handle living with a woman anymore (given that things were fine until a woman entered the household). His view of women being inferior, combined with thinking he's the ONLY one that knows anything in a kitchen, have combined to be a rather awful combination...and my FIL loves me like his own daughter, and will fiercely protect his family. He doesn't like how I've been treated, and won't stand for it.

So, since then, little things are happening...such as the meat Danny and I'd defrosted and had in the fridge for last night's dinner (so we could just quickly cook it) being put back into the freezer (making it so we had to take the time to defrost it again, and thereby drying out the meat horribly). We've made sure to ask my FIL if he'd done it (which just isn't something he would do, but it's worth checking), and sure enough, it wasn't his work.

I just take heart and remind myself that this is only for a time. Danny getting a raise now means that we won't have to use ANY of the food Mr. Grumpy Chef buys (even though so little of his groceries get used right now, and only because we literally didn't have the money at the time for our own food, really), and that Mr. Grumpy Chef won't even be able to say that we'd better do what he says because he bought it. If he moves out, we'll be able to cover his portion of the rent (it'll be tight, but we'll be able to do it), and my FIL knows that we'll do whatever's needed. 

Despite any problems I've ever had with my FIL, they don't compare to how Mr. Grumpy Chef views me. For instance, I came into the kitchen the other day, smelled a soup cooking and said, "Wow...that smells wonderful!" I got a grunt in response. When Danny came into the kitchen, though he didn't make a single comment, Mr. Grumpy Chef started telling him what was in the soup! He just won't view me as someone worth talking to, much less talking to nicely. It's something I've never encountered so strongly before, and not something I'll stand for from anyone.

My FIL will work hard to handle any upsets he (my FIL) and I have between us, and really shows that he values our relationship. Mr. Grumpy Chef has no desire at all to even *have* a relationship with me of any sort. In his eyes, I'm someone that is to be shoved around and told what to do, because being a woman, I won't know what to do on my own. (These are things I've heard come directly from his mouth.)

At the end of the day, I let it roll off my back as much as I can, and remind myself that he'll move out eventually (either of his own accord, or being outright asked to leave by my FIL, which he's already starting to suggest). Things are improving in our own life right now (with the pay increase and job hiring), so I know that things will only get better.

So, if I ever mention Mr. Grumpy Chef...that's who that is. LOL!

Hugs, all!!

Rosie*

P.S. My FIL is the one on the lease, both here and at the apartment we'd been in, and back months ago offered Mr. Grumpy Chef the ability to live with him because Mr. Grumpy Chef needed the help (didn't have a job or any money to support himself). My FIL supported him completely when he moved in until he had a job and income again...and him buying the groceries was in paying my FIL back for that. So, it wasn't a thing he did in charity or good heart...it was to pay my FIL back. Just thought that would be worth mentioning.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 14, 2009)

What a horrid thing to have to deal with every day.  I'm glad you're getting through it, though. Good luck!!!


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 14, 2009)

Uhh that must be hard to deal with! Keep strong, hopefully it will be sorted soon!


----------



## CKGS (Jul 14, 2009)

Just tell Mr. Grumpy Chef where to stick the spatula!


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 14, 2009)

Aww...thank you, guys. It's nice to know I have my RO friends for support. You guys are the best! 

Well, discovered some clover flowers growing on the lawn, so I picked one for each bun, and they LOVED them! Even Maisie (who won't eat treat-type things in front of people...not that she gets actual treats, just things like new types of veggies and such) grabbed it outta my hand! YAY!! 

Of course, Teddy, who Jesse has a video of eating a big ol' red clover, knew just what it was and was ALL over that flower! CUTE!!


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 14, 2009)

*CKGS wrote: *


> Just tell Mr. Grumpy Chef where to stick the spatula!


Oh, too perfect...that had me LOL'ing!! 

I was kinda like this...


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh my gosh...I swear I'm going to have knock Mr. Grumpy Chef's block off eventually...

Yesterday afternoon, Em was playing in the backyard (just picking up sticks that were laying around, checking out different things with the trees, etc), and he said to her, "You'd better clean up all the leaves and sticks out of this yard before I mow the lawn!!!"

Now, the whole thing here is the fact that Mr. Grumpy Chef will never mow the lawn. He never completes anything all the way. He RARELY does things he says he's going to do. And given his superior attitude, I seriously doubt this would go any other way other than finding a way to try to get Danny to mow the lawn.

Anyway, that fact aside, he told my girl she had to clean up the yard...in a rather harsh and angry way...and she ran inside and downstairs into our "cave" and was very upset about it. I didn't hear it happen, but saw her upset, so I asked her about it...and then went outside, where Mr. GC was checking on his bratwurst on the grill (which he has clearly and outright stated isn't a grill a woman is allowed to touch...meaning me) and proceeded to LOSE IT with him. I told him, (as calmly as I could, mind you...and was still yelling, lol) "You told my daughter to clean up the yard?" And he admitted he had, and that he didn't want things flying up into his face while mowing the lawn. So I said, "Isn't raking the lawn something you would do anyway before mowing? Isn't that something EVERYONE does for general safety?! You are NOT okay to tell my daughter to do ANYTHING...that's just plain out-of-bounds." He proceeded to argue, saying she'd been playing out there, so she was responsible for raking and cleaning up the yard...and I proceeded to tell him that it was up to ME what my daughter gets told what to do (never mind the WAY he told her, which was also not cool).

Danny and my FIL were in the kitchen area just inside the door from where I was standing, hollering at this man who won't listen to any woman, much less one that'll stand up for herself...both with jaws dropped. It's rare to hear me HOLLER...but holler I did...because NO ONE is okay to upset my girl...especially when she didn't do anything wrong!

Afterward, I went downstairs and told Em what I did...and you should've seen her brighten up. Until this point, she'd been crying and was REALLY upset that someone had been that way toward her (particularly someone she's not terribly fond of anyway), and then she smiled because I told her I went up to bat for her. 

My poor girl...now that Mr. Grumpy Chef sees he cannot push me around, he's apparently trying to push HER around...and it ain't gonna continue!!!

At the end of the day, the situation was handled, so we're not upset about it...but he's going to get a mouth full from Danny next, so that maybe (just maybe) the words get listened to, instead of brushed off. 

Other than that, I've decided to get a second tattoo...which I never thought I would want to do! I'm going to get it on my lefthand shoulder portion of my back (if that makes sense...how do you describe these things?), and it's going to look something like this (except smaller and further to the left)...






And this is my current tattoo, for those of you that don't know Lily the Butterfly. 






Oh, I'm also working on uploading some pictures of Em when she was REALLY little (we're talking under 1yr, and up to 2yrs).


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 15, 2009)

I've decided on my tattoo...and Danny likes it, too! 






Think it says Canada loud enough? If not, LET ME KNOW!!


----------



## CKGS (Jul 15, 2009)

I like it!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 16, 2009)

I love the tattoo.


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 16, 2009)

Ok, guys...I brightened up the tattoo I want to get because it just didn't feel Canadian enough...

So, how's this for red?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 16, 2009)

Still looks good.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 21, 2009)

Rosie, you know I love you and that tat is so cool, it's like YOU! I can't wait til you get it. Pretty. Bet that costs a pretty penny, I've had some friends tell me what they pay for tats, and I'm like...:shock:.


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 29, 2009)

Wanted to post the good news here, too...

Finally!! After all this time!!


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 1, 2009)

I didn't want to post anything about this for a few days, but I know several of you read about this in my other threads (that I've asked be pulled), so I owe it to you guys to know what's going on...

To put it simply...the Tucker adoption fell through. And it fell through in a shocking, harsh, and severe way.

I asked a mutual friend of ours for advice about the "bunny looks different in this pic vs that pic" thing back on Thursday, mentioning that I thought she might have been deceived by someone that she had rehomed him with...and my friend took it upon themselves to write to her (they tried to call first, but she wasn't home, so they emailed...my friend was just trying to help figure things out) and Tucker's human completely misunderstood what was written, and thought I was saying that I thought it was SHE that was being deceitful about Tucker. She thought I meant that I was doubting if this was the real Tucker...and that's not how I've felt about it at all (in fact, in the end I decided that the slicker picture of Tucker was a different bunny and just a mislabeled picture...and that I didn't care...I love Tucker and wanted to give him a home with us).

Anyway, in response, she blocked me off Facebook (where I was friends with her) and let me know she was no longer going to rehome him with me and that I should take his pictures and information off my profile as being mine.

I've written her and two mutual friends an email (cc'd it to our friends in the hopes that we could somehow resolve this...I would have called her, but she never gave me her number), but I'm not sure how this will all turn out in the end.

I'm heartbroken...and I feel like I've lost my babies all over again. This was supposed to be a new beginning, a new chapter for my family, and all it did was end up in heartbreak.

Please just keep us in your thoughts and prayers.

Thank you.

Rosie*


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 1, 2009)

Oh Rosie, I'm so sorry :hug:. I wondered when I went to check on my email updates, it wouldn't let me access your post about Tucker!

It's sad that all this has come about through a simple misunderstanding. I hope your friendship can be resolved.

If it's any help - the Humane Society bunnies are half price this weekend, due to the Adoptathon, and Canada is still there (but I know you want a neutered boy).

Hugs your way

Jan


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 1, 2009)

Thank you, Jan. 

So, I got a reply to my email saying that she needs time to think about all this, thanking me for clarifying about what happened, and that she'll get back to me.

So...fingers and paws crossed that in thinking about things, she realizes that I'm not a mean person, wouldn't think what she thought I did about her, and things get handled. 

I've been having such a hard day...crying on and off because I really have fallen for Tucker and was so excited to have such a special bunny be part of our lives. I really hope this works out after all...


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm glad you were able to contact her - I was afraid she might have blocked your email so that you couldn't explain, etc. 

I'll be watching your blog for updates.


----------



## CKGS (Aug 2, 2009)

Aww Rosie I hope everything turns out alright and she lets you adopt Tucker. I will be praying for you. ((((Rosie))))


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 2, 2009)

Thank you so much, you guys...I'm keeping hope alive by building his cage, lol.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 2, 2009)

AHHH Rosie I hope everything gets sorted out and Tucker comes home to you.


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 3, 2009)

I realized something important tonight, as I've been unable to sleep and am waiting for Advil to kick in for some seriously achy joints...so I thought I should share...

I realized that whether this thing works out with Tucker or not, we will be okay and things will work out somehow. 

I realized that one of the huge things that made me want to jump at the chance to adopt Tucker was the fact that I've wanted a lionhead buck for so long now, and had so many opportunities to do so fall through...so finally holding one, and having the chance to take him home really hit my heart.

I also realized that I don't want to adopt a bunny in a situation like this, so if this woman comes to me and says yes to my adopting him, I'm going to ask for some time and that she and I really fix things between us somehow. It just feels wrong to adopt a bun from someone this way...not to mention, I will be seeing her around, and relations really need to be better than this between us.

Another thing: We were making some financial sacrifices to adopt him in the time period she'd asked...and I just don't think we should do that at this point. We have other things we really need to spend that money on right now. So if she comes to me and says she's changed her mind, are we still interested in adopting him...I'm going to have to say, "Sure...but it'll be at least a couple weeks before we can...maybe a month." 

And, in the end, if she doesn't decide to adopt him out to us...I realized that he's not the only lionhead out there. Yes, I've wanted my lionhead buck for quite a while now...but if this doesn't work out, I have to really prepare my heart and be able to move on from this...and doing so entails knowing I can get another lionhead buck elsewhere. There are quite a few places around here I can get one, including from that mutual friend of ours (who I know is a responsible breeder).

BUT...that would be some time from now. I want to be sure we have everything settled the way it should be. I want to have Teddy and Cinnamon altered (because going that route would be adding a bun that's not altered...and I just don't want to go down that path again). I want our finances to be more solid.

Adopting Tucker would've been different, given that he was neutered, litterbox trained fully, etc. But an unaltered young buck...that's different, and we'd have to be prepared.

So, there ya go...I have rounded the bend in this whole thing...and I think me and my family have made some tough, but wise choices in the past few days. 

Onwards and upwards!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 3, 2009)

Very smart move.


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 4, 2009)

Still trying...to be patient...not knowing if we'll adopt Tucker.

It's hard to plan things when you don't know what you're doing!!!

Patience....must have patience...UGH!!


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 4, 2009)

I wanted to be sure to put something here, because I received a bit of a heated message from someone that had misunderstood what I wrote about my mutual friend writing Tucker's human, and since more than one person might have gotten the wrong impression, I owe it to my good friend to explain.
 
 *I don't blame my friend for what happened, and am not mad at them for trying to help.* They saw a need, and tried to fill it, and there's nothing wrong with that. Yes, I was upset about this adoption falling through...but NOT WITH MY FRIEND. I've written my friend something so they know this...and hopefully they don't think I'm upset with them...
 
 My friend did what friends do...they see someone's upset, and they try to help. And there was nothing wrong with that.
 
Tucker's human could have, and should have, given me the opportunity to explain things. Tucker's human simply misread what my friend wrote to her. My friend had noble intentions, and while it backfired, they have NO FAULT in what happened. It's not their fault that it backfired.
 
 So...to you, dear friend, if you're reading this...please don't feel that you're to blame, or that I'm upset with you...there are absolutely NO negative feelings toward you. You were completely innocent in this. 
 
 :hugsquish:
 
(I am also sending this to my friend, so they can see it, given that I still don't receive email notifications, so they might not see it.)

As far as the person who wrote me the heated note: doesn't bother me. I can understand how my post might have portrayed as such.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 14, 2009)

I just checked the Edmonton Humane Society website, and Easter the Holland Lop that you want to adoptis gone.

Here is a picture I took of her yesterday.


----------



## CKGS (Aug 14, 2009)

Wowee! What a cutie that little Easter is!

((((Rosie))))


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 14, 2009)

Two Step, the flemish mix is gone too. :thud: It must of been a good day at the shelter, and I wasn't there.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 5, 2009)

Canada wasn't on the websitelast night. Hopefully he was adopted. 






This is the latest picture of himwhen I saw himlast Tuesday.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey Rosie, how are you doing?

I'd love to see pictures of your babies.

Susan


----------



## myLoki (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey Rosie, 

Wanted to stop by and say hi and see how you're doing. Miss your funny posts!

t.


----------



## Butterfinger (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi Rosie! 

I've been gone such a looong time that I am -completely- out of the loop with everyone I knew, so I found this blog and read through the entire thing. :hug:

It's amazing everything that's happened with you since I last saw! :shock: Canada, huh? Wow! I've been over the boarder a couple times, and I gotta say it's beautiful country :hearts: Glad to hear you're liking it there.

Sorry to hear about the grumpy chef :grumpy: Sounds like a real nasty guy! I've never met someone so misogynistic as you describe :shock: 

Hope you and your family find somewhere nice soon and the means with which to do so  How are the buns? I miss hearing about them.

~Diana


----------

